# Custom Painted Nerf Gun



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend at work who nows of my hobby asked me last week if I would be able to paint a Nerf gun for him as a present to one of his friends. He showed me some steampunk nerf guns and I agreed. The price was a nerf gun of my own.

So eventually I had 3 guns to paint as he wanted one for himself. He supplied all the paints and came over one evening to help disassemble the guns. He also did some work 'damaging' one of them to look a little beaten up.

It took a weekends worth of painting to get them finished. Very pleased with the results and thought you may like a look.










The paint is dwarven bronze and boltgun metal, washed with VJ smokey ink, then hightlighted. I finished them with Purity seal.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks great, personally i would give it several more coats of varnish. My brother in law and his friends are really into nerf, he keeps trying to get me to join his madness....with a gun like that i could be tempted


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hit those moving parts with a few coats I old hate to see a badass paint job get messed up. Very awesome.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

My sons toybox is getting raided his got a few of these. Looks much better than the yellow standard.
great idea.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The gun was fully dismantled which does make it easier to paint and varnish. I would take it apart slowly and take pictures of the inside as you go. It makes it much easier to put together 5 days down the line.

I think if I do anymore I will put extra varnish on the grip and the trigger, as this seems to be wear most of the wear will be.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just thinking that model gun would pass as a 40k cos play side arm in a fashion, some imperial eagles/chaos stars green stuffed on or cut from plasticard?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

just found this, it will help anyone thinking of doing the same.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-custom-paint-a-Nerf-Maverick-REV-6/


----------

